# Skate shoes vs bike shoes



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I am going to try and switch to flats and I am looking for information on shoes. I have read the recommendations for getting 5tens and I can apreciate their "grippyness", but I may not be able to have more than 1 pair of shoes so I may need something more versatile. I dont want to ware my shoes out walking around or on my skateboard. So if I cant have both what do I need to look for? I have been looking at the tread pattern of various sneakers and it would seem I need a specific pattern and compound? I would also go for something with the same finish as my shimano Dh shoes(cleats fitted), as they clean and dry great. 
Anything else I need to know?:skep:


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

For flats you cannot beat the waffle soles on Vans for grippyness.


----------



## 62kona (Mar 25, 2008)

Ya, I have seen some pros wearing vans. The 510's would be the best, but vans are way cheaper and seem like they work pretty good!


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

joelalamo45 said:


> For flats you cannot beat the waffle soles on Vans for grippyness.


Yes you can. 5.10.


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Recently went with the 5.10 Impact / DMR V12 pedal combo for the VP-Free.
Awesome setup!


----------



## decemberdays27 (Jun 2, 2008)

I wear vans, and love it. If you have the platforms with little screw in studs, they fit perfectly into the star like pattern on the bottom of Vans. What I wonder is, all the people that say 5.10s are better, have they tried Vans? I would just like to hear a comparison for both on the platform pedals with the studs (like V12s).


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I wont be able to look at vans till end of the week when i get back to the Uk but do they all have the same tread pattern? do you find heavy padded skate shoes interfear with riding? is it better to go with a lighter padding?
How do shimano DH shoes work on flats? i have mine fitted with cleats and i have thrown away the removable strip so i cant try them but i find them comfortable and solid for riding.


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

i wear vans and 510s with kona wah wah pedals. the vans wear out faster and the studs in the pedals rip up the waffle pattern. they grip great but once they start wearing down they are alot less grippy. also vans have MUCH thinner and softer soles than 510s so i feel more impact and i can feel my pedal under my feet more. sometimes my 510s are too grippy, like i cant possition my foot on a run in to a jump. i recommend 510s because they last longer, grip so well, and have nice thick soles. but vans will be fine but be prepared to go through the soles quick.


----------



## horseonthefly (Mar 19, 2007)

I have vans and 5.10s. The vans work pretty well for most riding and I still use/prefer them for street since they're cheap and I can't afford to tear up my 5.10's. For DH 5.10s, no questions asked. The vans are only slightly less grippy dry but get slicker when they're wet. I don't notice a difference with the 5.10s. Also, I had trouble with the pins on my pedals not lining up in the waffle of the vans in a foot position that was comfortable for me. Finally, being akin to bigfoot (tall, hairy, big feet) means that my entire foot doesn't fit onto the platform of the pedal. This has caused the soles on my vans to kind of cave in on the outside of my foot. So far the 5.10's have not done this though I have a lot more miles on the vans than the 5.10s. Finally, I've found the 5.10's harder to walk in than the vans. Niether shoe has that running shoe feel but if I spend too long (not riding) in the 5.10s my feet start to ache.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I picked up some Globe skate shoes I found on Whiskey Militia for like 25 bucks. They're good when it's dry but bring the suck in the mud. I guess that's to be expected though regardless of what shoes you're riding in. I may try the 510s but the price tag made me think I'd try something else first and so far I'm okay riding in my cheapos. Plus, my shoes have AK47s on them, dood. I ride NYCFR "Glory Hole" pedals on my DJer and Kona Wahs on my Coiler.


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I may have to consider some 5.10s and vans then just alternate for required purpose. My new locations means i will do a lot building and just hitting jumps etc no DH or shore.


----------



## andykrow (Apr 3, 2005)

I've wondered about the 5.10's myself...been riding vans for years and I love the way the pins just insert themselves into the tread. They've been grippy enough that sometimes it's hard to move my foot...not sure I want something stickier than that.

Seems like with the 5.10 dot pattern the pins wouldn't sink in...also the 5.10 is climbing rubber, right? Seems like the pins would rip that up quick. Do they last? I get about a season out of vans but they're so cheap...


----------



## DirtGash (Mar 1, 2008)

5.10's without a doubt...and if there is a doubt in ones mind...go watch Sam Hill mud or shine....

Otherwise I find Reefs flip-flops work pretty well, nice soft grip...and depending what model you have can crack a nice cold one or take a warm shot!


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Personally, I've never liked Vans, because they have almost too much grip. They do wear out very quickly like another poster already stated, and you can definitely feel the pins through the soles on some of their shoes. Personally, I love my Osiris shoes. I've been using them for the last 4 years and they're still going strong. Go to a bmx forum and ask them, they usually go through shoes all of the time. I'm not sure about which ones work better in mud, although I do like the pins that screw in from the top rather than the bottom when things get wet and slippery. All that being said, shoes and pedals are obviously personal preference.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

5.10 > Vans


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I had some vans that were wearing out and my pins were poking through (running syncros mental mags, incredibly grippy pedals). Now im using the marzocchi bomber shoes (sole, rubber, etc, as 5.10, just different styled upper). My god what a difference. Theres no more chatter when I go through rock gardens. My foot just stays were it was. Moving my foot is kind of a pain, but thats only ever a problem if I take my feet off in a rough section and then try and put it back on and miss. Infrequent to say the least. I have noticed I'm rolling the pedal more often now because the rubber grips so much better, but already i'm to the point where that almost never happens. I'm totally stoked I got the 5.10 rubber going.

Also, after about 3 weeks of riding, there showing 0 signs of wear on the rubber, and the same could not be said for the vans I've had


----------



## KONA_in_SB (May 20, 2004)

Vans. Great grip, cheap, and you can still wear them around town.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Can't help you with the Vans-5.10 comparison, but my Nike 6.0 are worthless (for riding) compared to my 661 Descend Takis. I'm not talking just about the grip - the purposebuilt DH shoes offer so much more stability in the sole, and more protection all around (more padding, real tough toe-cap area). Big difference right there. Saved my bacon (well, feet, techncially), more than once...


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

dowst said:


> Yes you can. 5.10.


Not for price you can't. Show me any store that will sell a pair of 5.10s for $40 (the price you can get a pair of Vans for).


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

They are worth the extra 40 bucks.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

tacubaya said:


> They are worth the extra 40 bucks.


Not when you don't have an extra $40. Mofos are broke these days!
And wait, I haven't even seen a pair go for as low as $80 either. Besides, if I'm going to get a pair, it will be the high tops. Find me a pair of those for $80.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Done.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...m&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=30&zmap=285 FIVHI5


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

looky here:
5.10 impact highs for under 80 bucks
worth the extra $40 if you're going to ride dh/fr cuz they have more protection, last longer, thicker sole, and grippier, especially in wet

These are the older ones (which a lot of people like better) and they're on sale and you might not get the size you want( i got the impact 2's because my foot is too big) but whatever


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

oh wow, i didnt see you already found them


----------



## balfabiker22 (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylepkey=17458&style_id=285%20fivbs7&detailName=Five.ten%20Ba51c%20Casual%20Shoe%20Charcoal&dept_id=1&deptName=Clothing&sub_id=133&subName=Shoes%20Mountain&lprice=79.98&hprice=79.98

Are these any good?

Anyone tried em?


----------



## calma (Oct 16, 2006)

5-10 all the way.

Riding 5-10 with Shimano DX Flats.

Other then the grip of the 5-10 shoe, they are also very durable with regards to mud, dirt, wet, etc. I have taken the hose to them many times and have not rect them. 

Pay the $$$$$$$$ and you will have no complants.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> looky here:
> 5.10 impact highs for under 80 bucks
> worth the extra $40 if you're going to ride dh/fr cuz they have more protection, last longer, thicker sole, and grippier, especially in wet
> 
> These are the older ones (which a lot of people like better) and they're on sale and you might not get the size you want( i got the impact 2's because my foot is too big) but whatever


Thanks! You too, Tacu.
They will have to wait, as the Domain 318, and Revo wheelsets are ahead of them in the queue. My Vans should last a little while longer. They've lasted almost two years already.
I would like to get a pair of the 5.10s though.


----------



## wookie freeride (Apr 10, 2007)

*I rock skate shoes*

I use syncrose pedals. With the 6mm pins my feet stay put.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

My .02.

I like to have a solid shank in the sole. It keeps the feet fresher longer.


----------



## Chapped (o) Hole (Nov 13, 2007)

Vans and Azonic A Frames. I really like the way I can feel the pedals through my shoes. Tried stiffer sole shoes and didn't like them.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

rmb_mike said:


> Thanks! You too, Tacu.
> They will have to wait, as the Domain 318, and Revo wheelsets are ahead of them in the queue. My Vans should last a little while longer. They've lasted almost two years already.
> I would like to get a pair of the 5.10s though.


no problem! just dont wait too long, because they might sell out:nono:


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

ricthedick said:


> Vans and Azonic A Frames. I really like the way I can feel the pedals through my shoes. Tried stiffer sole shoes and didn't like them.


That is why they make both kinds. I am old and I don't want to bust a foot doing drops and jumps. I wasn't young when I started and have always like the stiff soles and FOG's don't change much.


----------



## Windowlicker (Oct 22, 2007)

nike 6.0s are grippy as hell.
the sole:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

ricthedick said:


> Vans and Azonic A Frames. I really like the way I can feel the pedals through my shoes. Tried stiffer sole shoes and didn't like them.


I like when i can feel the pedals through my shoe, too, so sometimes I dont like running the 5. 10 's, like when i ride my bmx i run DC's but only when its dry because they have little grip and almost no grip in the wet ( not as bumpy so the soft sole doesnt bother me). Sometimes i like running the 5 10's on my bmx just because they have so much grip, and i always run them when I go dh/fr because they feel so much better on bumps and such.


----------



## rmb_mike (Jun 12, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> no problem! just dont wait too long, because they might sell out:nono:


No big deal. I forgot there is a place close to here than I can get a pair of high tops for $90 with no tax. With s&h, the $80 pair would be close or even over $90, and I couldn't try them on first.


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

I did the same thing. i bought the high tops 2's at a lbs to try them on first but i paid over $100.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Get the Rowley Squares by Vans. They're pretty cheap, and the honeycomb pattern on the bottom is smaller than typical vans, so it grips the replaceable pins better.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I run Etnies on 50/50 Pedals. In some ways the shoes are really good and grip perfect. In some ways they slip a bit too much when you need them most.

I'd say Skate Shoes are satisfactory. There's nothing really worth raving about them...they stay on the pedals, but they're not 5.10's. You can make do.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2007)

go barefoot


----------

